# Sweet Iver Johnson Model 90



## 66TigerCat (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IVER-JOHNSO...K-RACER-/291548493770?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## kccomet (Aug 25, 2015)

chater lea... this auction should get interesting


----------



## kccomet (Aug 26, 2015)

what..... no comments from the iver crowd


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not an Iver guy but that one is pretty cool. V/r Shawn


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 27, 2015)

kccomet said:


> what..... no comments from the iver crowd




I was thinking the same thing. I'm guessing some are probably planning to bid and don't want to talk it up.


----------



## Dweber (Aug 27, 2015)

Would this Iver-Johnson came with Chater Lea Hubs?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 27, 2015)

I think the Lucas Special that Wally just posted for sale is a cooler bike personally. This one is nice too, but there's just something about the Lucas that makes it more than just another Iver Racer.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree Brian, 
I do believe Wallys tall truss is a great buy.  Also the original finish of the nickel on the head tube and fork on Wally’s is exceptional for the year.  I’m not in love with the looks of the nickel on the racer on eBay.   Lastly, Wally’s is a tall frame !!!!! Rare…………..
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 27, 2015)

Handyman said:


> I agree Brian,
> I do believe Wallys tall truss is a great buy.  Also the original finish of the nickel on the head tube and fork on Wally’s is exceptional for the year.  I’m not in love with the looks of the nickel on the racer on eBay.   Lastly, Wally’s is a tall frame !!!!! Rare…………..
> Pete in Fitchburg







*TALL Wally Revisited .....*

If there is an objection to my posting ... call 1-800-CRY-BABY.


........ p.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 27, 2015)

OK kccomet, you asked for it, here it comes from one of the “Iver Crowd”! 

I was waiting to see if someone came out with this and Dweber hit it right on the nose.  Don’t get me wrong, that’s one nice Iver on eBay, but………………………………..it is being advertised as “a KILLER ALL ORIGINAL”   when it absolutely is not totally original.  As a matter of fact some of the parts that make this a “Chater –Lea” racer are totally missing, and they are the most difficult ones to find.  This bike came with wood wheels with a “high V” profile, this bike has crescent shaped wheels, this bike came with the elusive Chater-Lea hubs, this bike has BSA hubs, the wheels would have been 40 hole rear and 32 hole front, this bike is 40, 36. Pedals are obviously incorrect, should have Torrington Stars and I believe Iver only used the Brooks B15 “Champion Standard” saddles, not the B17.  Again, don’t get me wrong, this is a great bike, but I do wish it was advertised correctly


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 4, 2015)

Sold for 2K


----------



## Handyman (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty decent price for that old Iver and it still needs a wheelset !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kccomet (Sep 5, 2015)

i thought it might have went higher.....chater lea model pretty few and far between


----------

